# Kustom Mini Krate



## krate-mayhem (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all here is our project for my bro ED's grandson we our working on,built from a Midgit frame.




MINI KRATE1, 004 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



MINI KRATE by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



IMG_1832 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



MINI KRATE by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



Mini Krate by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## oskisan (Jan 21, 2013)

*mini krate*

Very nice! is that a 20" spring fork in the front? also, where did you get and what is the size of the front wheel?


----------



## krate-mayhem (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi it is a 24" krate Fork and a 12" front wheel with a Atom brake.





Lil Tiger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2013)

That is sweet! rear wheel area is pretty busy!


----------

